# Next Flash Lights.



## ship (Oct 21, 2021)

Given the popularity of the Mega Tool topic, perhaps time to present the flashlight discussion also.

Still have my Bear mega tool with wire srippers as primary part of it in the "ready" bag, and a standard mega tool with blade always sharp in the car.

On a recent install my free https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...ne-oc-optimized-clarity-flashlight/2309/5408/ has proven really useful for being on my belt when I need light, or in general, once I found out about it's focus front... even more useful. It was free in buying enough product.

Really useful in focusing to see stuff far away or looking into a drilled hole to see if it was clear. Much less if on my belt next to my Klien 4431 utility knife, does not take up much space. Problem with it is it's belt clip in coming loose and the light falling from the belt. If between the knife and cell phone holster, not as bad, but overall... dropped too many times for a best flashlight due to its belt clip. Still though, the best flashlight requested to borrow, in once using incandescent Mag Lights.

On the orther hand the DeWalt #DCL050 20v LED work light has been a work horse. Best X-Mass present I ever bought myself or boss in telling me not to stock for the install kits... we have the flashlight versions and don't need it. Been the other most requested loaner flashlight in constant use in something I told my boss to buy... 

It's hanger hook is crap and broke it's locking about 6 months ago in no longer being a secure hanger. It's pivot mechanism also needs work in pivoting too easily months later. But it's using the 20v DeWalt batteries, and other than that is a just fine work light.

50' up, and on the wrong side of the grid, I was lazy in not tying off my flashlight to it's position on a chain hoist follow spot platform. "Heads" instantly came out of my mouth as pre-programmed instad of say "rock" as a better thing to say in duck and cover! Light fell at least 50'! Guys from the stage reported "It still works, though it might need some repair."


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Oct 22, 2021)

I recently purchased a similar flashlight, an Olight i13t EOS. It has the same belt or shirt clip but I took mine off and just keep it in my pant pocket. It makes it quickly accessible and beats phone flashlights. It uses one AAA battery which was a desired feature. It keeps the size small and I can use ones that recharge. It has two brightness settings and the low setting is usually bright enough for most tasks. The high setting is over 10x as bright.

Mentioning of the work light made me think of my DeWalt hand drill which has a built-in LED work light that adjusts to different outputs. I have thought of, in a pinch, putting a bigger battery in it and using it just as a work light. I have yet to really try it, though, and I wouldn't want to drop it 50'.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm a big fan of my Nebo Cryket. I love the magnetic base, very bright, dimmer, swivel head, plus the red light mode is great backstage. Only negative is the 4 AAA batteries makes it a bit fatter than I prefer, but not a deal breaker


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 25, 2021)

I find this conversation disapointing so far it's 2021 not 2001. There are plenty of reasonably priced neutral or warm white LED lights out there with at least decent CRI ratings. There is absolutely no reason to keep buying awful 6000k+ flashlights with sub 50 CRI ratings. The high color temp lights are good for delivering higher lumen numbers on paper, but it doesn't translate in to the real world. 

I would recommend checking out this site, they have a huge database of flashlights and multi-tools and you can sort them by features that are important to you.


----------



## Michael K (Oct 25, 2021)

I used to use the Streamlight MicroStream which also runs off a single AAA, but after loosing/breaking several (turns out they don't do well in the clothes washer), I switched to carrying the ThruNite Archer 2A V3 in the neutral white variety. It takes 2x AA (I use the white enaloops, and find they usually last plenty long enough), which puts it in the mini mag light size range. I really like that the brightness button is near the front, and strobe is accessed through a long press, so accidental strobing isn't an issue.

I put the Nebo on my amazon list after recommendations here, and was surprised to be gifted it a year or two back, but haven't used it much yet due to it's chunkiness. I think it will be nice to have in the toolbox, but wont be much of a regular carry tool.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 25, 2021)

The best flash I've ever owned -- sadly discontinued in favor of lots of lights with more chrome and less battery life -- is the Fenix FD40. Bought one in '15; it walked off somewhere a couple years ago, and I bought what was apparently one of the last run, new.

Uses 26650 batteries, so it lasts a lot longer than some; 5 brightness levels plus fast-flash, and (I think) SOS.

Was about $100 with batteries and a decent charger.

Not losing this one.

Does require an upscale holster cause diameter.


----------



## gafftaper (May 11, 2022)

Well, I left my car unlocked and somebody stole my beloved Nebo Cryket Flashlight. So it was time to find a new one. After some research I settled on a Nitecore MT2A. I've only had it one day, but so far I'm very happy. Having the ability to instantly switch from 345 lumens to 17 lumens without accidentally turning on anything other than the feature you want is pretty sweet. 

I made a short video check it out.


----------



## ship (May 12, 2022)

I'm over Maglight - 30 plus years ago, you were one the cool ones that had one. Buy enough from SuperBrite LED's and you get the Nebo Micro Minie for free which was great and became my belt tool over a halogen mag light. Was free. It was day and night what I expected from a flash light as compared to what I was used to and sticking with a Maglight because they were great years ago. Buy enough now, you get the Nebo Flux which is rechargable and stays on the belt better - both as long as you put your Klien foldable utility knife in front of it. It's belt clip is also weak. I see there is more lights that stay on the belt better yet given a large enough order would be free. Or credits in building up to an order... have to look at it.
As long as you have a project that their product line is available and large enough.... Free flashlight or swag, and or other swag is nice. Mostly because dependable though. Had credits to buy some jobsite beacon flashing lights. Interesting, why not.
Were I not buying volume from them and others supplying LED product without swag, I will have been just as much a customer as with my helmet light these days. Getting free lights to try changed my concepts but was never a reason for shopping one vendor over another even if including swag.


----------



## rsmentele (May 12, 2022)

I still love my Pelican 2370 




Pelican Unveils The Versatile 2370 LED Multi-Color Flashlight | Pelican

Pelican Products - Press Release: Pelican Unveils The Versatile 2370 LED Multi-Color Flashlight



www.pelican.com





Built in BLUE LED PEOPLE!


----------



## bdkdesigns (May 12, 2022)

I shutter to imagine how much you've spent at SuperBrightLEDs to get that. I've bought a ton from them both at work and at home, especially on GLux and only had a mousepad to show for it. 

As for flashlights, I'm a hard no on the Pelican. I had a Pelican 7600 that died and needed to be replaced under warranty three times within a year. After needing to pay to return it the each time, I just considered it a loss after the third time and I ended up going with a Streamlight ProTac HL and love it. Bought it in 2018 and constantly use it and still going strong.


----------



## jtweigandt (May 12, 2022)

I mostly use the "head light" wearable type of whatever brand. I really like the hands free..
Of course I still miss my 5 d cell Radio Shack flashlight that they gave away free in order to sell you the batteries later on. It rode under my car seat for years... no end cap to fly off, so it also would make a quite serviceable billy club. 2 safety tools in one.


----------



## ship (May 13, 2022)

Nothing like the billy club like my Wife's D' cell Mag light under the bed.... normally used these days in finding the cat puke. But cool retro item!

Yep, some large prjects, and buying the PSU's thru electronics suppliers cheaper for the most part. This often on huge projects where it's quoted, wait weeks or months, than what you quoted is no longer avaialble. The next comperable LED is 150% more expensive but can be done. This before the pandemic and after where for projects I was buying around 36K in LED - often digital. Was given the "go" to buy it and years later the project went away. Or recently, the project went yes/no/yes etc. In finally given the "go" and buying. Than no. Did I mention I'm sitting on around 72K worth of digital neon LED tape alone that was approved of to buy, but the project went away?

On swag... My shirt from Osram "Osram lighting crew" in trying the first.. don't remember which lamp it was given like 20 or 30 years ago... Still holds it's graphics, but it's starting to open up grinding burn holes in it - kind of like moth holes but smaller and cordises. 
Get lots of swag from moving light companies in fixtures bought but all shirts are mostly XL or 2XL in thinking tech people are fat.


----------



## Ted jones (May 18, 2022)

I use a Streamlight Strion LED, not the HL or HPL. I get an effective light for seeing 40 to 50 high grids with an under 6" pocket flashlight The beam spread at 40' is about 4'. At 70', the spread is about 10'. Strions have been my work flashlight for a couple of decades. My LED is rechargeable, gives me about 1 and a quarter hours on high and about 4 hours on low. I note that a lot of cops, firemen and special operators carry the same light. They run about $120 for a complete kit.

I converted my old 3 D cell and 4 C cell Mags to LED. They are now both good flashlights with much longer battery life than their old halogen days. The LED lamps are on Amazon for about $6. Its nice to make old dim lights like new again and several times brighter..

If you want a really good work light, the Streamlight Dualies are great. At 7"+, they are not pocket lights, but they have a front light and a side light with a clip to hang it in your collar or elsewhere and incredible range on the front light with a wide focus side light. Good run time on 3 AA's. At $40ish, they are a great value.


----------



## JacobRothermel (Jul 27, 2022)

gafftaper said:


> Well, I left my car unlocked and somebody stole my beloved Nebo Cryket Flashlight. So it was time to find a new one. After some research I settled on a Nitecore MT2A. I've only had it one day, but so far I'm very happy. Having the ability to instantly switch from 345 lumens to 17 lumens without accidentally turning on anything other than the feature you want is pretty sweet.
> 
> I made a short video check it out.



I've had that exact one for a while and I loved it. It didn't seem to go through batteries very often unless I found myself using the high lumens setting A LOT. I only replaced it when I thought it had been lost (darn kids...) but then it miraculously showed up again (after I bought the new flashlight, of course).

BTW, looking to upgrade, I ended up replacing it with a MT10A and powering it w/ nightcore's rechargeable 650mAh battery. Recharge doesn't take super long and, a year in, it's been going strong so far. I don't know the stats offhand for lumens, etc. but it can go from super bright to not-so-much in four or five steps with a couple of clicks from a pair of buttons on the side that are _separate_ from the on/off button at the back of the flashlight. I love that feature as I can keep it set to a certain brightness ad infinitum until I need to change it. It's shorter, too, which just means it fits in my pants better. It also has a couple of red settings which, while not cool like blue for us backstage folks, it still better than bright white in a pinch.

Good luck,
-jake


----------

